# Inpatient Psychiatric Facility PPS (IPF PPS)



## 007CPC (Aug 18, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the IPF PPCoding system. If you are, what coding systems are utilized?;e.g. ICD-9-CM, HCPCs, CPT


----------

